# MBTI letter you wouldn't like to lose



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

So imagine you are capable of changing any of the letters of your MBTI type; or someone else would be able to do it on you. Which is the one you would never ever give up?
I definitely say N


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I had a really hard time deciding between N and P


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm just under the impression that guys with T (the vast majority) are pretty soulless.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I'd say letter I, I could never imagine myself as an extrovert and I would be a completely different person if that were to happen.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 14, 2015)

I definitely wouldn't want to lose F. My emotions are the most prominent part of my life.


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

I will say T, but I think the J might be the more noticeable absence to others.


----------



## plumbeaver (Nov 11, 2016)

I can't imaging not having N. N is the way I see the world and think about things; I would be a completely different person without it. As for the other letters, I kind of vacillate anyway so changing them won't change me as much.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I like my Se and Si. I don't want to lose my sensing.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

T.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

F.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

and what i wouldn't mind to lose: N

Why? Because i'm done with exploring ideas and never executing them.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

N easily.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

i wouldn't want to give up the F, nope nope nope. J would be a close second. The other two can gtf.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd never want to give up my T. It might just be that I can't really imagine how being a feeler would be, but I don't want to find out.

For the other letters:

E: Eh, if you really want to take it away, do it. I like being an extrovert, but I can deal with it.

N: I know a lot of very smart STs and I like their way of thinking. I think I would give this a chance and see what it's like.

J: You can take my P away in an instant, I often try to act like a judger anyway and I really admire Te-users


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Absolutely N. Anything else is acceptable.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I voted F. It's the most fragile and easily lost.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

The E, you can have the rest.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

N, T, P equally.

If I choose N, I will have to be prepared to be an INFP, an xNTJ and an ENFJ. I don't mind being INFJ, ENFP and especially ENTP.
If I choose T, I will have to be prepared to be an xxTJ. I don't mind xSTP as long as it doesn't cost me my intellect. ENTP is desirable.
If I choose P, I will have to be prepared to be an xxFP, in which case I hope to end up as an ENFP. xSTP is fine, xNTP is desirable.

Picking I is pretty stupid.

Either way, if I had to change, it's ENTP for me.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not think I would give up my P
I think if I had to guess its my most redeeming 'thing' like in person. I know alot of J users and always feel like they need a fucken chill pill. 

Lol this could be motivated by watching my xnfj sis and her istj boyfriend bicker about the most irrelevant minute details on the planet. Like where is the perfect place to park. (Who fucking cares the amount of time the two of you just spent hashing this out we could have already parked and either way the world is still spinning.) Haha Js are funny. I can love alot of shit about them but I will keep my P.


----------



## anxiousgambino (Nov 24, 2016)

100% N. 

I can see losing the I, F and J but iNtuition is so freaking awesome. I like thinking about endless possibilities, patterns and future outcomes.


----------



## JhunneQuinn (Jan 10, 2017)

I never wanna loose my T, having my N is nice, it allows me to be imaginative, see multiple possibilities, but my T always help with being logical and rational when I need to be there for someone and such.


----------



## malignantmongrel (Jan 20, 2017)

T. I think it's what gives me an edge compared to the average F female.


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

I would never want to lose my T. I'm already d o n e with so many of my F type friends and their instabilities. Can't imagine actually being that way. Sounds hella exhausting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makeup (Sep 28, 2015)

Honestly, I wouldn't give up my E. I like it too much to give it up.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

earlydazee said:


> I would never want to lose my T. I'm already d o n e with so many of my F type friends and their instabilities. Can't imagine actually being that way. Sounds hella exhausting.


Yep.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely F. I like being in touch with my emotions. I like making decisions with my emotions, because I always end up feeling happy after following my heart.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

T, it's all I have.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow. These results are amazing. I voted for the one that has the highest votes, too.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

JhunneQuinn said:


> I never wanna loose my T, having my N is nice, it allows me to be imaginative, see multiple possibilities, but my T always help with being logical and rational when I need to be there for someone and such.





> *MBTI: *ENFP


I'm so sorry for your loss :sad:
Don't worry, you can still be logical with your Te...


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not terribly attached to any letter. Perhaps sometimes I'm envious of extroverts.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

I tend to think in terms of cognitive functions and a MBTI letter encompasses more than one, which makes it difficult. I wouldn't trade my Ti for Te, so I would have to say N.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

N all the way.


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

N, for sure, my life is based on it lol.


----------



## FDT (Feb 22, 2017)

Glitter Polska said:


> I tend to think in terms of cognitive functions and a MBTI letter encompasses more than one, which makes it difficult. I wouldn't trade my Ti for Te, so I would have to say N.


Don't you mean P then? Cause if you give up the N you'll still be Ti-dominant (ISTP). You only lose the Ti in favor of Te if you lose the P. (And you lose it in favor of Fi if you lose the T.)

Anyway, I wouldn't give up the T. I could live being anything from an ESTP to ENTJ. Wouldn't really want to be an F type. Not because I have anything against them, but I just imagine it's a pain being an F male due to gender roles.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I or T. I wouldn't ever want to be extroverted, and I like being a thinker. I know S and N are very different, but I actually think it would be cool to be intuitive. I was disappointed when I found out I was a sensor at first. I wonder how different the N life would be lol


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The poll proves that theres a lot of intuitives out here. xD i think i love intuitives more than sensors. sensors are boring


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I had a hard time between my T and P.

Chose T, but I'm thankful for having my P. Ugh, tough choices.


----------



## canadafreak86 (Mar 26, 2017)

ArmchairCommie said:


> I'd say letter I, I could never imagine myself as an extrovert and I would be a completely different person if that were to happen.


I can only agree to that. I can't imagine being extrovert, I am who I am and I actually like being an introvert!


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting how n and t were the most valued in the poll... Poor sensors (sensers?) 
I think the rationals pride themselves very much on their ns and ts (mb bc they wouldn't be rationals wo it) or maybe only ns took the poll because sensors are just like, 'yeah, this is how I am, I'm not gonna lose a letter because I'm always gonna be me, if I had a different letter then I'd just have a different letter, we got our test results for a reason, i don't care' whereas intuitives or introspective types may think hmmm what if... Maybe the only thing this poll illustrates is what sets certain personalities apart (nothing concrete just thoughts)
Interesting thread

I voted for n, funny


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

KarmaButterfly said:


> N, for sure, my life is based on it lol.


How wrong I was :hopelessness:

I say T, then, now that I know it was Ti and not Ni what I was engaging on.


----------

